# If you like "Family Guy"...



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

my father showed me this a few days ago!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Peter: "I don't want him to feel...." Check out how the horse peed. It's a mare :wink: lol unless going into detail on public T.V. would have caused issues lol!


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

U have to check this out search utube family guy a suger cube for the horse rofl


----------



## MLK11 (Feb 27, 2009)

That was fantastic. I love how she says 'hoss'.


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

LOL yeah I saw that one my husband LOVES Family Guy


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I saw the whole episode and was in tears it was so funny! The part where the horse is behind the car LOL!!!!! And how about this part LOL:


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

HAHA!!!! I love it. Hey, post more of them, they are hilarious!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I can't seem to find any more from that particular episode, but here's another funny horse-related Family Guy clip!


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

LOL Hoofprints, this is AWESOME!!

I saw the episode with the horse with the broken leg, but OMG ive never seen the episode with the brain damaged horse! What is the episode called? I want to see if i can view it online.

My god, the expression on its face, ****!!! Seriously, this gave me my first true good laugh of the day! Thank you so much for posting!

I also like the FG clip where they are talking about a One Horse Town, and it showed this horse acting all insane and talking to itself.

I also quote FG all the time by saying "Horses are Terrible People" LOL Not sure if anyone remembers that odd reference


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

LOL yes I remember that as well! The clip for the "brain damaged horse" came from an episode called "Family Gay" -- Peter eventually, later in the episode, gets paid for medical testing of the "gay gene" lol!!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Skippy! said:


> LOL Hoofprints, this is AWESOME!!
> 
> I saw the episode with the horse with the broken leg, but OMG ive never seen the episode with the brain damaged horse! What is the episode called? I want to see if i can view it online.
> 
> ...


 hehe look what I found :lol:


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

LOL Just watched that Entire Episode. I just about peed myself seeing him Run at the Races, L M A O!!!

The sad thing is, Dreamer gets fish-eyed just like that brain damaged horse does, LOL!!

Oh man, Family Guy is awesome, and I LOVE that Terrible People thing XD!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

HAHAHA I had forgotten about that racing part ****!!! Meg was like "look, he even RUNS like he's all messed up in the head!"


----------

